# genkernel failed [SOLVED]

## sleepingsun

I try to update new kernel and when i run genkernel -all i get this error ! 

```
localhost src # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9_pre6

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Making dependencies...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 bzImage...

cp: writing `/boot/System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3': No space left on device

* ERROR: Could not copy the System.map image to /boot!

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/i386/Kconfig

.config:34:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IPC_NS

.config:40:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol UTS_NS

.config:148:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol X86_CMPXCHG64

.config:210:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol REGPARM

.config:228:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

.config:229:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SOFTWARE_SUSPEND

.config:231:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SUSPEND_SMP

.config:238:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS

.config:239:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP

.config:244:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_HOTKEY

.config:251:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_IBM

.config:270:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APM_RTC_IS_GMT

.config:301:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI

.config:387:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NETDEBUG

.config:402:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_ROUTE_FWMARK

.config:404:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED

.config:500:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CONNTRACK

.config:501:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CT_ACCT

.config:502:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK

.config:503:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK

.config:504:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS

.config:505:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CONNTRACK_NETLINK

.config:506:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP

.config:507:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_FTP

.config:508:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_IRC

.config:509:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS

.config:510:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_TFTP

.config:511:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_AMANDA

.config:512:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_PPTP

.config:513:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_H323

.config:514:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_SIP

.config:525:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT

.config:530:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS

.config:531:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT

.config:532:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED

.config:537:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC

.config:538:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_IRC

.config:539:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_FTP

.config:540:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_TFTP

.config:541:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA

.config:542:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_PPTP

.config:543:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_H323

.config:544:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_NAT_SIP

.config:617:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES

.config:618:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY

.config:619:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_SCH_CLK_CPU

.config:668:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_ESTIMATOR

.config:830:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PARIDE_PARPORT

.config:924:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO

.config:968:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IDEDMA_AUTO

.config:1028:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM

.config:1118:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SATA_INTEL_COMBINED

.config:1161:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CD_NO_IDESCSI

.config:1206:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_OUI_DB

.config:1207:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS

.config:1208:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394

.config:1209:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API

.config:1421:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_RADIO

.config:1422:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK

.config:1488:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_WIRELESS

.config:1541:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DLCI_COUNT

.config:1870:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol I2C_ISA

.config:2041:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DVB

.config:2065:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_VESA_STD

.config:2066:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_VESA_TNG

.config:2109:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BACKLIGHT_DEVICE

.config:2111:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol LCD_DEVICE

.config:2112:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_SPLASH

.config:2117:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP

.config:2118:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_ACNTSA

.config:2119:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_ACNTPC

.config:2120:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_APOLLO

.config:2121:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_AUDPTR

.config:2122:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_BNS

.config:2123:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DECTLK

.config:2124:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DECEXT

.config:2125:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DECPC

.config:2126:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DTLK

.config:2127:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_KEYPC

.config:2128:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_LTLK

.config:2129:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_SFTSYN

.config:2130:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_SPKOUT

.config:2131:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_TXPRT

.config:2136:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DEFAULT

.config:2174:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SND_AC97_BUS

.config:2314:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_BANDWIDTH

.config:2328:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN

.config:2366:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_HIDINPUT

.config:2376:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_AIPTEK

.config:2377:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_WACOM

.config:2378:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ACECAD

.config:2379:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_KBTAB

.config:2380:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_POWERMATE

.config:2381:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN

.config:2382:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX

.config:2383:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_PANJIT

.config:2384:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_3M

.config:2385:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ITM

.config:2386:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ETURBO

.config:2387:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE

.config:2388:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_YEALINK

.config:2389:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_XPAD

.config:2390:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ATI_REMOTE

.config:2391:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ATI_REMOTE2

.config:2392:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE

.config:2393:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_APPLETOUCH

.config:2561:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_INTF_SYSFS

.config:2562:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_INTF_PROC

.config:2563:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_INTF_DEV

.config:2653:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ZISOFS_FS

.config:2827:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DEBUG_RWSEMS

.config:2840:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol UNWIND_INFO

--

    2. MMConfig (PCI_GOMMCONFIG)

    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)

  choice[1-4?]: 4

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

--

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

  Mellanox ConnectX HCA support (MLX4_INFINIBAND) [N/m/?] (NEW)   IP-over-InfiniBand (INFINIBAND_IPOIB) [M/n/?] m

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [N/y/?] (NEW)     IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC - error detection and reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/y/?] n

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

*** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.

--

  LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      mm/oom_kill.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

  CC      mm/fadvise.o

kernel/power/pm.c:205: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:205: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:206: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:180)

kernel/power/pm.c:206: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:180)

--

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/cs5530.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/inode.o

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/cs5535.o

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/sc1200.o

drivers/ide/pci/sc1200.c: In function 'sc1200_resume':

drivers/ide/pci/sc1200.c:388: warning: ignoring return value of 'pci_enable_device', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      drivers/net/tokenring/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/tulip/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/usb/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wan/built-in.o

fs/partitions/check.c: In function 'add_partition':

fs/partitions/check.c:391: warning: ignoring return value of 'kobject_add', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:394: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:401: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_file', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/proc/root.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-driver.o

  CC      fs/proc/base.o

  CC      drivers/pci/search.o

drivers/pci/search.c: In function 'pci_find_slot':

drivers/pci/search.c:99: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:480)

drivers/pci/search.c: At top level:

drivers/pci/search.c:437: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:244)

drivers/pci/search.c:437: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:244)

drivers/pci/search.c:438: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:96)

drivers/pci/search.c:438: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:96)

--

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

  LD      fs/sysfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/udf/balloc.o

  CC      drivers/serial/8250.o

fs/udf/balloc.c: In function 'udf_table_new_block':

fs/udf/balloc.c:692: warning: 'goal_eloc.logicalBlockNum' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      drivers/serial/8250_pnp.o

  CC      fs/udf/ialloc.o

  CC      drivers/serial/8250_pci.o

  CC      fs/udf/inode.o

drivers/serial/8250_pci.c: In function 'pciserial_resume_one':

drivers/serial/8250_pci.c:1991: warning: ignoring return value of 'pci_enable_device', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

System is 2090 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9_pre6

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Could not copy the System.map image to /boot!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!
```

Last edited by sleepingsun on Sat Dec 08, 2007 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

```
Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9_pre6

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Could not copy the System.map image to /boot! 
```

Your kernel compiled with warnings which is OK, but the file System.map, which is really only needed for debugging could not be copied to /boot for some reason.

Is  /boot full, or not mounted ?

----------

## sleepingsun

I solved this problem ! Its mounted but in some reason all permit for this is set it that cant read and write and when i back to normal permission all things are work fine ! 

Thank you for response !

----------

